# WoW Speed-Hack in BG



## waven (19. Mai 2008)

HuHu, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich gestern um 19 Uhr in der Kriegshymndenschlucht unterwegs war konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen ...
Da hatte doch echt jemand einen Speed-Hack installiert ...

Am besten schaut ihr es euch einfach selbst an, habe nämlich sofort per Fraps ein Video aufgenommen und heute ungeschnitten bei YouTube hochgeladen.

-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmEmhsWu3cc

Wie findet ihr sowas? 

Ich kann es echt nur als arm beurteilen ... 
Denn auf diese Weise macht PvP überhaupt keinen Spass mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (19. Mai 2008)

lol. wtf was mit blizz ? keiner ticket geschrieben `?


----------



## Fel0x (19. Mai 2008)

einfach nur dreist mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, allen das spiel vermiesen macht doch keinen sinn.
vobei ich mir das bei einem WS-wochenende sehr gut vorstellen kann das man soo schnell ehre bekommt


----------



## Aceton (19. Mai 2008)

vielleicht hattest du auch nur nen riiiiiiiiiiiiiesen lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyreen (19. Mai 2008)

lol das waren aber keine lags mehr
ja, mehr als arm.... dazu fällt mir gar nicht mehr ein oO


----------



## Big Tank (19. Mai 2008)

lustig mal sowas zu sehen, aber hoffe nicht das sowas irgendwann alltag wird


----------



## ImmortalChaos (19. Mai 2008)

das ist echt traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nélu (19. Mai 2008)

Ahaha, wie geil is das denn ^^

Vote 4 legalise SpeedHacks xD


mal im ernst, das is wirklich arm. Was muss das für ein Gefühl sein, seinen Char auf 70 zu leveln (im Video zu sehn), und sich dann den *sicheren* PermaBann einhandeln xD 
man man man


----------



## waven (19. Mai 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> vielleicht hattest du auch nur nen riiiiiiiiiiiiiesen lag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* An dem Tag einen ping von sagenhaften 49ms. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ticket hatte ich ganz vergessen, ich war so fasziniert von dem Kerlchen ... ausserdem hilft das dich eh nichts! Den Namen konnte man eh nicht lesen so schnell wie der war ...
Aber das ist doch nichtmehr normal sowas!

Blizzard, egal was, aber tut was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> lustig mal sowas zu sehen, aber hoffe nicht das sowas irgendwann alltag wird



Solche Speedhacker werden von Blizzard normaler weiser spätestens nach einer Stunde erkannt und der Account Instant für 72h gesperrt (beim ersten mal). 

Hat mir jedenfalls ein GM nach einer Meldung von mir gesagt.


----------



## Ich2007 (19. Mai 2008)

Jo das hab ich heute auch im ws erlebt .... hab sofort mal nen ticket geschrieben ...

die allys hatte innerhalb von 5 min gewonnen .....


----------



## Bakarr901 (19. Mai 2008)

echt mal als ich das gesehen hab fiel mir die kinnlade aufn tisch.
ich glaubs echt nicht wie tief leute sinken können.
mehr kann man nicht sagen. schick das am besten blizz und sorg dafür das der ban kriegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (19. Mai 2008)

öhm wieso sollte ein hordi im pvp ein ticket gegen einen hordi schreiben, welcher im einen sieg bringt ?

ne stimmt scho is unfair soetwas und würde ich auch egal welche seite melden, mit video ist sowas natürlich extrem genial, wenn du de namen und realm noch hast ist der typ für immer weg


----------



## I Pwn (19. Mai 2008)

Dumm wie Stroh echt...


----------



## Fleischermeister (19. Mai 2008)

wer bei sowas kein Ticket schreibt, also ich weiss nicht, wenn was nen Ticket wert ist dann doch wohl das, oder ??


----------



## Bakarr901 (19. Mai 2008)

jo mir hats immer noch die sprache verschlagen ich frag mich wie das bitte schön geht?
muss man in zukunft öfter mit sowas rechnen.....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (19. Mai 2008)

Find ich zum kotzen. Da ham die gegner völlig umsonst gewartet und es macht keinen Spaß :-(


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Bakarr901 schrieb:


> jo mir hats immer noch die sprache verschlagen ich frag mich wie das bitte schön geht?



Soweit ich weiß wird die Position des Charakters clientseitig berechnet. Dadurch ist sowas mit einer kleinen .exe-Datei ohne weiteres möglich. 



Bakarr901 schrieb:


> muss man in zukunft öfter mit sowas rechnen.....?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es schon ewig scheint aber nicht soweit verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

XD XXD GEIL !!!

ich will das sojemand bei mir im bg ist auf der feindlichen seite

das macht bestimmt sau spaß dem nachzujagen

ist ma n bisl abwechslung im alltag ;-)

na eigentlich isses ja illegal und wenns alle machen auch doof

aber so isses ganz schön lustich^^


----------



## Bakarr901 (19. Mai 2008)

geil?!?!???

wo lebst du?


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> na eigentlich isses ja illegal und wenns alle machen auch doof



Illegal ist es sicherlich nicht. Nur Blizzard kann deinen Account dafür schließen, aber vor einem Gericht kannst du nicht dafür belangt werden.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2008)

Naja, wahrscheinlich ist vielen auch die Gefahr zu groß gebannt zu werden... so schwer zu bekommen sind sie sicherlich nicht. Ich würde es reporten, auch wenns auf der selben Seite wäre... Das sieht wirklich zu heftig aus.


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Illegal ist es sicherlich nicht. Nur Blizzard kann deinen Account dafür schließen, aber vor einem Gericht kannst du nicht dafür belangt werden.



ich dacht hacke sau verbote^^

hab da aber hier auch nicht so die kenntnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (19. Mai 2008)

Schon arm wie tief Leute wegen 3 Marken und n bisschen Ehre sinken können.


----------



## Geibscher (19. Mai 2008)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> Schon arm wie tief Leute wegen 3 Marken und n bisschen Ehre sinken können.



sprichste jetzt von normalen pvp spielern oder dem typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
halte an sich überhaupt nix von pvp und mir isses recht wenn so knalltüten wie der im video z.B einfach mal zeigen wie lächerlich das ganze is


----------



## Xarod (19. Mai 2008)

Das krass und dumm-dreist ich hoffe ein paar haben ein ticket geschrieben, leider kann man ja nicht erkennen was ihr da geschrieben habt.


----------



## Te-Rax (19. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, schon ziemlich Krass. Also für Privat Server gibt es ja einen Hack mit dem man ein paar Dinge anstellen kann, aber den kann man nach Information des Erstellers ausschließlich NUR auf Privat Servern benutzten. 
Warscheinlich ist das ding ein was der Typ installiert hat ein eigenes Hack-script, oder er hat das vorgegebene Script nur ein bisschen erweitert.
Btw du hast, wären du auf die Karte geschaltet hast, einfach mal ein bisschen vergespult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon gehen wir hier aber bestimmt nicht von aus.

MfG


----------



## Dupri (19. Mai 2008)

Nélu schrieb:


> Was muss das für ein Gefühl sein, seinen Char auf 70 zu leveln (im Video zu sehn), und sich dann den *sicheren* PermaBann einhandeln xD



Wenn er genau so schnell gelevelt hat, dann kann er ja bis spätestens übermorgen nen neuen 70er fertig haben!^^

Btw, an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten so ein verdammtes gecheate!


----------



## Imperator22 (19. Mai 2008)

Das macht dieser Spieler einmal, wenn überhaupt und dann nie wieder!

MfG


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Btw du hast, wären du auf die Karte geschaltet hast, einfach mal ein bisschen vergespult
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast schon gesehen wie der im kreis um den hordler lief?


----------



## RebelINS (19. Mai 2008)

so ein speedhack user hab ich auch mal erlebt im ws 
naya sagen wa mal so es stand 2:2 der hatte die flagge noch und wir auch 
alle ticket geschrieben ,kam gm und hat dem erstmal nen bann verpasst ^^
und das geile an der sache ist obwohl die horde so einen hatten 
hat ally trotzdem gewonnen^^


----------



## Preator (19. Mai 2008)

RebelINS schrieb:


> so ein speedhack user hab ich auch mal erlebt im ws
> naya sagen wa mal so es stand 2:2 der hatte die flagge noch und wir auch
> alle ticket geschrieben ,kam gm und hat dem erstmal nen bann verpasst ^^
> und das geile an der sache ist obwohl die horde so einen hatten
> hat ally trotzdem gewonnen^^



äh ich hätte eigentlich gedacht das Blizzard auf den Servern einen Schutz gegen Speedhack eingebaut hat.
Naja so kann man sich täuschen


----------



## mumududu (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich benutzen auch Speedhack und heißt
Mandy. Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2008)

Omg das ist echt sau arm.

Man macht da Bg noch fun , HORDE gewinnt fast eh jedes bg aber so was ist echt unterstes nivau.

Mfg Nebola


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2008)

ich finde das echt mal asozial was einige Leute machen, damit wird das ganze Spiel ruiniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Speedhack, Booten und was es sonst noch alles gibt


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Siehste mal, wie einfach man in die Spielmechanik von WoW einbrechen kann und dort am Ende nicht mal ein Schloss davor ist, das man eingebaut hat, das es ab einem Tempo ein Hinweiß an Blizzard gibt, das er mit einem Tempo durch die Spielwelt läuft, das nicht mal als Flugmount erreichtbar ist und somit seinen Account erstmal gesperrt wird um das nach zu prüfen und dann anschließend seinen Account verwarnen/Bannen


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

also ich find cool was der gemacht hat^^

und wenns ohne konsequenzen wäre, hätt ichs auch gemacht XD

is einfach arsch witzig


----------



## Briefklammer (19. Mai 2008)

lol
der hat bestimmt mach 20 oder mach30 an xD


----------



## Paladom (19. Mai 2008)

Mich wundert nur, dass ihr dem erstmal seelenruhig beim Flaggenklau zugeschaut habt. Immerhin stand er ein paar Sekunden dumm rum.


----------



## Arakon79 (19. Mai 2008)

Lol wie geil ist das denn?

Sowas bräuchte ich für meine noch Mountlosen Twinks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht echt abgefahren aus!


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, dass ihr dem erstmal seelenruhig beim Flaggenklau zugeschaut habt. Immerhin stand er ein paar Sekunden dumm rum.



Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die, die da rumstanden, auch Hordler waren? Der Threadersteller und damit auch Filmchendrehen spielt z.B. einen Orc Jäger.


----------



## waven (20. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Hmmm, schon ziemlich Krass. Also für Privat Server gibt es ja einen Hack mit dem man ein paar Dinge anstellen kann, aber den kann man nach Information des Erstellers ausschließlich NUR auf Privat Servern benutzten.
> Warscheinlich ist das ding ein was der Typ installiert hat ein eigenes Hack-script, oder er hat das vorgegebene Script nur ein bisschen erweitert.
> Btw du hast, wären du auf die Karte geschaltet hast, einfach mal ein bisschen vergespult
> 
> ...



lol, neee, guck doch zuende und die anderen punkte auf der map an. am ende sieht man ihn noch flitzen^^

für die die es nicht glauben: vergleicht meinen char im arsenal mit dem auf dem video, es ist mein char auf EU- Sen'jin, und ich habe kein fake-arsenal ins netz gestellt^^


----------



## waven (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die, die da rumstanden, auch Hordler waren? Der Threadersteller und damit auch Filmchendrehen spielt z.B. einen Orc Jäger.



kann ich bestätigen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2008)

das ist das geilste was ich jemals in der WOW gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (20. Mai 2008)

> Btw du hast, wären du auf die Karte geschaltet hast, einfach mal ein bisschen vergespult
> Davon gehen wir hier aber bestimmt nicht von aus.



achja und wenn vorgespült wird spielt man selbst noch im richtigen Tempo, wie Das Eichhörnchen bei irgendnem Film (Der mir grad net einfällt) xD ?


----------



## Paladom (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die, die da rumstanden, auch Hordler waren? Der Threadersteller und damit auch Filmchendrehen spielt z.B. einen Orc Jäger.



Ich habe es mir jetzt nicht nochmal angeschaut, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können. dass die Zuschauer auf den Flaggendieb geschossen haben, zumindest, als dieser die Flagge dann aufgenommen hatte.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Mai 2008)

so einen habe ich heute glaube ich au auf dem bg gesehen ok es war ein schurke zuerst habe ich auf sprinten getippt aber dann hat der des die ganze zeit konnte den ned mal anvisieren so schnell war der war mir aber end ganz sicher ob es einer war


----------



## waven (20. Mai 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir jetzt nicht nochmal angeschaut, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können. dass die Zuschauer auf den Flaggendieb geschossen haben, zumindest, als dieser die Flagge dann aufgenommen hatte.



Dann schau es nochmal an. Der ist grün, udn da fliegt keine Mücke an ihn ran...


----------



## Occasus (20. Mai 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> vielleicht hattest du auch nur nen riiiiiiiiiiiiiesen lag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine möglichkeit.

2te möglichkeit: ticket schreiben und gm fragen wie das geht o.O

ist ja unmöglich. hat der den server gehackt, weil sonst funzt des glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Larandera (20. Mai 2008)

hm,solche hacks sind das dümmste was es gibt...weil:

der server den speedhack erkennt xD. muss sich net ma nen gm die mühe machen nen ticket zu bearbeiten,der server meldet das automatisch,verwarnt den spieler auch 3 mal xD

also,lange konnte der den acc aber net haben xD


----------



## Paladom (20. Mai 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Dann schau es nochmal an. Der ist grün, udn da fliegt keine Mücke an ihn ran...



Jop, hast recht. My mistake!


----------



## Occasus (20. Mai 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> hm,solche hacks sind das dümmste was es gibt...weil:
> 
> der server den speedhack erkennt xD. muss sich net ma nen gm die mühe machen nen ticket zu bearbeiten,der server meldet das automatisch,verwarnt den spieler auch 3 mal xD
> 
> also,lange konnte der den acc aber net haben xD



das hört sich so an als ob du erfahrung mit dem hättest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie macht er den speedhack. das interessiert mich jetzt. muss ich wohl oder übel meinen lehrer morgen fragen ^^


----------



## waven (20. Mai 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Jop, hast recht. My mistake!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (21. Mai 2008)

lol lehrer fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gute idee. muss ich auch machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (21. Mai 2008)

ich rate euch finger weg von speedhacks das einzige was ihr dabei schnell farmt ist ein account ban den ihr garantiert nicht wieder ungeschehen machen könnt


----------



## Eastwick (21. Juni 2009)

sowas ist nicht mehr lustig 


einach nur arm 

mir sind in den letzten 3 tagen in tausenwinter speed hackz aufgefallen natürlich auch gleich ticket geschrieben.
aber beim erze farmen.

achja was noch dazu kommt ein level 58 dk der in tausenwinter durch die luft geflogen ist ohne reittier.


und nein habe nix getrunken und auch nix geraucht ^^


----------



## KilJael (21. Juni 2009)

Der Thread is ziemlich alt, lass ihn doch in Ruhe schlafen


----------



## Annovella (21. Juni 2009)

Einfach Ticket schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt: Spieler XY vom Server YZ benutzte um 19:01 Uhr im Warsong ein Speed-Hack.


Fertig.
Finds natürlich scheiße, mich regen schon Cheater in anderen Mutliplayergames auf.

Ps:



KilJael schrieb:


> Der Thread is ziemlich alt, lass ihn doch in Ruhe schlafen



Upsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregodis (21. Juni 2009)

Ömmm


Das Video is von 19. Mai 2008

Rechts oben stehts ?!?!?!?!??


----------



## Gulwar (21. Juni 2009)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Solche Speedhacker werden von Blizzard normaler weiser spätestens nach einer Stunde erkannt und der Account Instant für 72h gesperrt (beim ersten mal).



Hat mir jedenfalls ein GM nach einer Meldung von mir gesagt.

Du meinst sicher nach 72 Std. PERMANENT gesperrt. Blizzard versteht zum Glück keinen Spaß in solchen Dingen und Hacks aller Art ziehen immer einen Permabann nach sich.
Allerdings gibts genug Fälle, wo es wesentlich länger dauert bis ein Hacker gesperrt wird. Das Personal ist begrenzt und Dumme wachsen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## Slay0r (21. Juni 2009)

Wie absolut keiner Ahnung von der Materie WoW hat und ihr alle nur einfach am zocken seid statt euch damit zu beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speedhack ist wie hier schon einer erwähnt hat recht einfach, weil die Charakterposition vom Client aus gesendet wird.

Es gibt schon einige andere Tricks, wie zum Beispiel Fliegen Teleportieren, so ne Art Minensuche über die ganze Karte oder Sichtweite unendlich etc. etc., ist aber nur möglich weil wie gesagt ziemlich viel über den Client läuft.

Die Server regestrieren, dass dort jemand Schneller als Normal läuft und wird anschließend überprüft, ober er gerade ne Quest macht aufm Mount sitzt, irgendwo runterfällt etc., wenn dann nichts zutrifft wird er genau beobachtet dies dauert meist nur einen Tag und dann wird er gebannt. Im nachhinein wird noch weiter nachgeforscht und zack gibts nen Permbann ^.^


----------



## Khazzo (21. Juni 2009)

bei sowas hilft nur : more dots throw more dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (21. Juni 2009)

Eastwick schrieb:


> sowas ist nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> einach nur arm
> ...



warum haste die threadleiche denn jetzt ausgegraben ?


----------



## Berrid (21. Juni 2009)

hatte Blizz nicht vor langer zeit mal gesagt, das cheaten in WoW unmöglich sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , soviel dazu . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKante (21. Juni 2009)

Apex schrieb:


> öhm wieso sollte ein hordi im pvp ein ticket gegen einen hordi schreiben, welcher im einen sieg bringt ?
> 
> ne stimmt scho is unfair soetwas und würde ich auch egal welche seite melden, mit video ist sowas natürlich extrem genial, wenn du de namen und realm noch hast ist der typ für immer weg



Ich hals Hordler würde auch nen Hordler melden.

Hab da keine Probleme mit! Möchte ein Faires spiel spielen. Wenn mir nach Cheaten ist spiele ich ein Solo Game und Schummel mich da durch.

Finde sowas total arm.


----------



## silver18781 (21. Juni 2009)

NEIN MIST! da hackt einer! sofort buffed anschreiben die richtend as schon! und bannen den hacker!
das darf net wahr sein ey nen hacker in wow!


----------



## Widock (21. Juni 2009)

Ticket.

Aber ich dachte das Blizzard so etwas gar nicht zu lässt im Sinne von der PC wird nach solchen Programmen durchsucht a la Glider etc?


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Juni 2009)

komisch, soweit ich weiß werden hp,mana sämtliche stats ausrüstung und laufgeschwindigkeit auf dem server gespeichert, und damit müsste er blzzards server gehackt haben O_o eig. unmöglich die server zu hacken.


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub wenn man zur selben fraktion wie der hacker gehört, hat man auch kb den zu verpetzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (21. Juni 2009)

Willkommen in der Welt der Cheater.
Ich hab seiner Zeit mit CounterStrike aufgehört weil zum schluss mehr als die Hälfte der Spieler irgendwelche Hacks draufhatten.
Speed -Wall - Hack, Aimbot und watt weis ich.
Fehlt nur noch das das bei WoW auch einzug hält.

Sofort Bann für immer, das ist meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaocy80 (21. Juni 2009)

Für sowas muss man nicht den Server hacken, der PC gibt einfach falsche Daten dem Server.
Das ist fast das gleiche wie die LowLvlChars in 1kW die sich unter der Erde befinden und das Erz abbauen.
Allerdings ist man ziemlich bescheuert wenn man das macht, da man bestimmt ne saftige Strafe bekommt, geschieht ihm Recht =D


----------



## Phelps023 (21. Juni 2009)

waven schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie heist der Charakter auf welchem Server Spielt der?


----------



## fisker31 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal einen Speedhack bei einem neuen Trial Account mit nem Level 1 Blutelf benutzt, mehrere Leute haben mich gesehen und dazu ausgefragt.
Ich war ca 4 stunden am Speed Hacken und der Account wurde nie gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (21. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollte man einen Trial Account bannen?


----------



## Exeliron (21. Juni 2009)

ok dann erweis ich mal der forenleiche die letzte ehre...


ich tippe auf nen *privatserver*. warum? weil der zwerg auf einem falkenschreiter reitet. zu bc-zeiten gab es meines wissens nach nur am ende den weisen falkenschreiter in TdM und der hier ist eindeutig rosa/lila/nicht weis.

somit ist der spedhack nicht verwunderlich...auf privatservern durchaus möglich.


mfg, exe


----------



## Lokibu (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich etwas darüber informiert, wird überall dazu geschrieben, dass die Hacks nur auf Privatserver funktionieren.  Ich denke nicht, dass die Programmierer das zum Spass dazu schreiben.


----------



## Exeliron (21. Juni 2009)

naja theoretisch geht das auch auf normalen servern mit einer etwas anderen methode. es gibt auch die methode des teleportierens, hierbei werden einfach falsche koordinaten an den server gesendet der deine position daraufhin korrigiert weil er annimmt dass du da hingehörst. allerdings sieht das im video wirklich nach speedhack aus und wie gesagt: die sache riecht stark nach privatserver.


mfg, exe


----------



## Figetftw! (21. Juni 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> hatte Blizz nicht vor langer zeit mal gesagt, das cheaten in WoW unmöglich sei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist nicht mal schwer weil die meißten charakter infos von deinem client an die server gesendet werden und die kann man leicht manipulieren , is ja uaf deinem pc, allerdings wird sowas aufden server aufgezeichnettund solche leute kriegen meißtens nach ein paar tagen einen bann


----------



## Phelps023 (21. Juni 2009)

Satarion schrieb:


> Also normalerweise wird man aus dem spiel geschmissen, also Serververbindung unterbrochen bei Speed-Hack und Fly-Mode.
> 
> ich mache sowas auch aber nur auf Privatservern, wer das programm will soll mir ne nachricht schreiben^^



Geht das auf Blizzlike Servern auch?


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Das hat nun nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.
Zudem sind wir hier und auf den Offi-Servern doch keine Austauschbörse über Hacks etc. !!

Wer so etwas gebraucht, gehört permanent gebannt - ups sry, wäre ja ne Zensur ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amoniusi (21. Juni 2009)

Sag mal, kann es sein, dass du einfach mal nen bisschen Aufsehen erregen wolltest? Das Video wurde im Mai 2008 hochgeladen .

Davon mal ab: Jo ist nicht schön sowas, aber Blizzard hat sicher noch wichtigeres zu tun *hust*.


----------



## Deathranger2010 (9. August 2010)

haha^^ wie krass issen das bitte


----------



## bababuss (9. August 2010)

Deathranger2010 schrieb:


> haha^^ wie krass issen das bitte



Du hast hier aber einen ganz aktuellen Thread zum Spammen herausgesucht, klasse.


----------



## Ångela (9. August 2010)

bababuss schrieb:


> Du hast hier aber einen ganz aktuellen Thread zum Spammen herausgesucht, klasse.



Und du bist mit deiner Antwort besser ?

Na Hauptsache wichtig gemacht und einen Beitrag mehr im Zähler ..........


----------



## Zodttd (9. August 2010)

Gibt auch Leute die mit nem Modeledit unterm WG die Flagge holen und abgeben.
Fällt aber den Meisten garnicht auf wenn Solche unterwegs sind.


----------



## Willtaker (9. August 2010)

Deathranger2010 schrieb:


> haha^^ wie krass issen das bitte



troll dich!

wobei, bei dem namen war es zu erwarten


----------



## bababuss (9. August 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Und du bist mit deiner Antwort besser ?
> 
> Na Hauptsache wichtig gemacht und einen Beitrag mehr im Zähler ..........


Hab' ich nicht gesagt, wobei dein Kommentar auch auf dich zutrifft und so geht es immer weiter und weiter.


----------



## DaScAn (9. August 2010)

Ähm, is nix neues und wird auch Nie komplett wegzubekommen sein.

Zum Glück spiel ich nur PvE und nie PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (9. August 2010)

Da kann man schonmal nen Thread ausgraben der über 1 Jahr alt ist. Ich mach mal zu


----------

